# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Jackhammer tamper moyle

## ajm

Does anybody know of a moyle that resembles the tamping end of a crowbar? 
Sent f

----------


## Jon

The only moyle I have heard of is used in a certain Jewish procedure and I seriously doubt it would be inconjuction with a jackhammer 😮

----------


## Marc

moil
ARCHAIC•DIALECT _verb_
verb: *moil*; 3rd person present: *moils*; past tense: *moiled*; past participle: *moiled*; gerund or present participle: *moiling*   1.
work hard.
"men who moiled for gold" 
2.move around in confusion or agitation.
"a crowd of men and women moiled in the smoky haze"  _noun_ 
noun: *moil*   1.
hard work; drudgery.
"this night his weekly moil is at an end" 
2.turmoil; confusion.
["the moil of his intimate thoughts"  
Origin[/COLOR]  
late Middle English (in the sense ‘moisten or bedaub’): from Old French _moillier_ ‘paddle in mud, moisten’, based on Latin _mollis_ ‘soft’. The sense ‘work’ dates from the mid 16th century, often in the phrase _toil and moil _ As much as moil means hard work and paradoxically originates from the opposit concept of soft ... surprisingly for me ... the jackhammer chisel point is called a "moiled point". 
So if the OP looks for a blunt chisel with a thumping end it would not be a moiled point but rather a bulte type point.
See picture page down in this link  https://yulindingli.en.made-in-china...500-Blunt.html

----------


## ajm

> The only moyle I have heard of is used in a certain Jewish procedure and I seriously doubt it would be inconjuction with a jackhammer

  The old ways were pretty dark and mysterious, so you never know.... 
Sen

----------


## ajm

> moil
> ARCHAIC•DIALECT _verb_
> verb: *moil*; 3rd person present: *moils*; past tense: *moiled*; past participle: *moiled*; gerund or present participle: *moiling*   1.
> work hard.
> "men who moiled for gold" 
> 2.move around in confusion or agitation.
> "a crowd of men and women moiled in the smoky haze"  _noun_ 
> noun: *moil*   1.
> hard work; drudgery.
> ...

  Thanks Marc. I was hoping for a simple solution to my ageing bones and need for fencing. Unless I can find one locally, I shall soon be either broken or super fit. (Sadly, I'm going with broken!) 
Sent

----------


## Marc

There are always solutions to your conundrum. 
First, what sort of jackhammer do you have? The one I picture that can do a thumping job, will be on the heavy side, using a 30 mm hexagonal chisel and requiring a trolley to be moved around. You are better off using the head of a fencing bar.   
The next jackhammer down, uses a similar chisel size only different way to attach it. A bit lighter but will require to bend down.    
Both chisels can be either cut square with a grinder and a cutting disk ... or forged into a blunt head by your local blacksmith. The process is called "upsetting".
THere are knock off versions of the Makita for as little as $250  https://www.totaltools.com.au/113422...mer-detdmh1700

----------


## ajm

I have the second type. Thanks for the tip. Never even crossed my mind to look one up. 
S

----------

